

Ask HN: Good Twitters to follow?  - rtp

I seek a bunch of good twitters to follow, and I guess many others do as well. So, do you have any good recommendations?
======
chrisaycock
Jeff Miller put together a list of "Twitter Users Most Followed by Readers of
Hacker News":

[http://jeffmiller.github.com/2010/07/28/twitter-users-
most-f...](http://jeffmiller.github.com/2010/07/28/twitter-users-most-
followed-by-readers-of-hacker-news)

------
michaelhart
My advice is to do searches of your interested... Find people who talk about
what you care about; even more importantly, people who interact with their
followers. It all depends on what you care about.

------
sbisker
Felicia Day (@feliciaday). She's a celebrity whose life is nothing like mine,
and yet her tweets are the most sincere and down-to-earth of nearly anyone I
follow. Her tweets put things in perspective.

